# Sichere Virtualisierung: Viel Lärm um beinahe nichts?



## Newsfeed (23 April 2009)

Nach Ansicht des Virtualisierungsexperten Christopher Hoff verkomplizieren IT-Verantwortliche das Erstellen eines Sicherheitskonzepts für virtualisierte Umgebungen in der Praxis allzu oft. Nicht selten werde über völlig theoretische Gefahren diskutiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

